# Super Retriever Series: February 8, 9, & 10, 2013 in Madisonville, Texas



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Super Retriever Series Club event in Madisonville, Texas (Two Step Kennels) February 8, 9 & 10, 2013. We currently working on this event. If you are a vendor who would like to set up your booth for this event please email me. Spectors welcomed. There will be an Open & Amt.. 

For more information please go to www.superretrieverseries.com 

We will post more infromation as it becomes available. 

Lyle


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Sponsors include Ainley Kennels, Deerskin Trailers, Thunderbird equipment, Move The Dog Transportation, ZoomDog Supplements, Country Vet Pet Foods. If you would like to join our sponsors please give us a call.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Sitka Hunting Gear is giving away $500.00 to the Winner of the Open & Amateur in our SRS event. Check them out at www.sitka.com .

Lyle


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

We are getting close to getting our three judges for this event. WE WILL BE USING DEAD DUCKS & HEN PHEASANTS IN THIS SRS EVENT. 

We will open entries on Entry Express very soon. 

Thank you,

Lyle


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Event is now open to enter on Entry Express. The event closes 1/30, but you can enter at handlers meeting 2/7 but you will run first. 

Judges:
1) John Caire (field trial judge) 8 + Major & Minor judge, has ran several SRS events.
2) Dan Chladek (hunting expert) Runs UKC & AKC events. Has ran 10 + SRS events qualified for 2 Super Retriever Series Crown Championships.
3) TBD: Looking for AKC & UKC judge

We had 5 1/2 " plus of rain at Two Step Kennels place looks great for an SRS event.

Any questions please call or email me.

Lyle
816-522-9650
[email protected]


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

You can also get more information on all SRS Club and Classic events at 
http://www.facebook.com/SuperRetrieverSeries
and on the website at 
http://www.dancindogproductions.com/forumdisplay.php?f=40


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Judges set, Janet Kimbrough is our third judge. Janet is a HRC Judge and regional rep. Janet runs dogs in HRC & AKC Hunt Tests and has been running some minor stakes in field trials. 

Thank you to SportDog & Avery Sporting Dog products for joing our sponsor list. Also thank you to Maggee Retriever Products for donating to two gift certificates.
Lyle


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Entries close January 30 (Wednesday) on Entry Express. You may enter the night before the event starts but you will run first.

Lyle


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

First series field trial set up. For updates, scores & pictures go to our Facebook page. Castile Creek Kennels. 

If you would like to come out and watch we would more than happy to have you. Signs posted. 

Lyle


----------

